# Mein Kind hat irgendein dämliches Abo!



## ladyatnet (18 Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bitte Euch hiermit um Euren Rat und eventuell Hilfe!
Mein (minderjähriges) Kind hat irgendwelche komischen Nachrichten-Abos abgeschlossen.
Ich weiß aber nicht, bei welchen Anbietern. Außerdem bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob er das ohne meine Einwilligung eigentlich kann.
Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen, wie wie da jetzt wieder rauskommen?
Er hat ein Vodafone-Netz und die Nummern, von denen er die SMS bekommt, lauten:
3334
01720333826
Vielleicht (ich hoffe es sehr) kann uns jemand helfen? BITTE!
Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2012)

Wenn Das Handy auf Dich läuft und Du es ihm gibst gilt erstmal der Anscheinsbeweis daß der Telefonnutzer dazu berechtigt war.
Steht bei den SMS noch irgendwas von Kostenpflicht?
Nochwas - Prepaid oder Vertrag?


----------



## ladyatnet (18 Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau, auf wen das Handy läuft, da das der Vater eingerichtet hat. da müßte ich ihn mal fragen.
Mein Sohn sagte mir nur, daß immer 20 Cent pro Woche weggehen. Es ist ein Prepaid-Handy!


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2012)

Worüber lauten diese SMS denn?
Bei 20 ct pro Woche ist eher nicht von einer Abofalle auszugehen sondern von einem eher seriösen Newsletter oder sowas


----------



## ladyatnet (18 Februar 2012)

Also das Handy läuft auf den Vater - habe ihn gerade gefragt.
Die SMS erzählen immer die neuesten Sportnachrichten (von der ersten Nummer) und die zweite sendet immer allgemeine Nachrichten (die letzten Tage davon, daß wir jetzt halt keinen Präsidenten mehr haben).
Wie kann man denn diese Abos wieder kündigen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2012)

Evtl so'n Mist aus dem Vodafone Liveportal
http://www.vodafonelive.de/cp/portal/start/index/


> Zuhause und unterwegs bietet Vodafone live! Ihnen Aktualität, Service und Entertainment der Extraklasse: *Aktuelle News aus Sport, Wirtschaft, Politik, Kino, Lifestyle, Auto, Reise und IT* sowie eine Riesenauswahl an Top-Downloads. Im Vodafone live!-Portal sorgen MusicDownloads, Klingeltöne, Handylogos, Freizeichentöne, Handyspiele, Videos und MobileTV für kurzweilige Unterhaltung auf Ihrem Handy und PC.


 
Google macht mich nicht ganz schlau, wie man das kündigt... Bisher fand ich nur diverse Hinweise auf Kündigungen bestimmter Abos (zB "Wahl" oder "UCL" für Champions League). Da diese SMS ja 'was kosten, müsste man erst noch einmal schauen, ob es eine "allgemeine Kündigung" mit "STOPP ALL" oder so gibt. Ich schau gleich, ob ich was finde...


----------



## ladyatnet (18 Februar 2012)

Ich danke ganz sehr!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2012)

Habe eben mit Vodafone telefoniert unter 08001721212 (edit: 1212 aus dem Vodafonenetz geht auch). Man muß sich nervig durch ein Tastendruckmenü quälen (ich hab einfach immer "1" für Mobilfunk getippt). Hatte eine Kundenbetreuerin an der Leitung, erzählte 'was von "Bekannte hat ein Problem mit solchen Abos durch ihre Tochter"...

Die nette Dame meinte, dass ich diese Abos bei ihr direkt kündigen könne. Ich musste mich dann etwas rausreden, da ich ja gar kein Vodafonehandy habe... (düdeldidüüü)
Probier es einfach selbst und berichte, was daraus wurde


----------



## ladyatnet (18 Februar 2012)

So, ich habe die Abos jetzt storniert bekommen!
Ich danke Dir ganz sehr und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2012)

Bitte und ebenfalls schönen Abend!
Bitte informiere Dich über das Thema Drittanbietersperre (link) und weise den Nachwuchs auf die finanziellen Gefahren hin, die es im Zusammenhang mit Internet/Handy gibt! In Deinem Fall ging das alles noch sehr glimpflich aus...

Mehr Infos z.B. hier
http://www.klicksafe.de/materialien/


----------



## Grausamer (23 November 2016)

Minderjährige können keinAbo abschlliessen
also ist es kein Problem


----------



## Teleton (24 November 2016)

Minderjährige können aber (nach Auffassung der Rechtsprechung) als Anscheins oder Duldungsbevollmächtigte für den Simkartenvertragspartner Verträge abschliessen. Also doch ein Problem


----------



## Ranftla (2 Januar 2017)

bezieht sich nur auf prepaid oder


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2017)

Ranftla schrieb:


> bezieht sich nur auf prepaid oder


Wo steht das?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2017)

Ranftla schrieb:


> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Minderjährige können aber (nach Auffassung der Rechtsprechung) als Anscheins oder Duldungsbevollmächtigte für den Simkartenvertragspartner Verträge abschliessen. Also doch ein Problem
> ...


Theoretisch gilt das für pre- und postpaid gleichsam. Nur ist es einfacher, beim Prepaid-Vertrag mit den Daten bei der Registrierung zu schummeln. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht auch beim Postpaid-Vertrag falsche Angaben, z. B. beim Geburtsdatum, machen kann, weil es Tarife gibt, die ein gewisses Alter erfordern.

Meine minderjährigen Kinder haben Mobilfunkverträge, postpaid. Entweder so ein Vertrag läuft gleich auf die Daten eines Erwachsenen oder man macht den 12jährigen halt a bisserl älter. Fakt ist, Probleme bleiben ohnehin letztlich bei den Eltern hängen, nämlich dann, wenn der Filius gar nicht für das Entgelt aufkommt.

Deshalb immer wichtig, die Drittanbietersperre von vornherein veranlassen oder niemals aufheben, wenn sie mit Vertragsbeginn schon drin ist. Bei den großen Anbietern - Vodafone, Telekom Telefonica usw. muss man die Sperre erst setzen. Die kleineren, wie z. B. Drillisch mit Smartmobil, haben die Sperre von Haus aus drin.


----------



## Löffel (6 September 2017)

Das mit dem möglichen Schummeln bei der Registrierung hat sich erledigt, oder ?


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2017)

nein.


----------

